# T-Shirt Folding Video to Help you out in BMQ



## Raquette (21 Jan 2006)

Learn this by hearth before BMQ and you'll save precious time.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4776825453418327083&q=shirt+fold


----------



## Daidalous (21 Jan 2006)

Now that is talent.


----------



## Conquistador (21 Jan 2006)

I prefer this one: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3049657193903702887&q=shirt+fold


----------



## Rory (21 Jan 2006)

You prefer the white shirt over the purple shirt, such a difference in technique...

Anywho that would be pretty nifty to bustout in BMQ, maybe I will give it a try when I am enlisted.


----------



## Bradboy (22 Jan 2006)

Thats a great technique.....really....it is. But in Basic (for mine anyway) you had to fold your shirt 7 inches by 7 inches....so I don't think this technique will work.


----------



## Hoover (22 Jan 2006)

Just cut a piece of cardboard 6.5 inches by 6.5 inches. Fold them once and never wear them. Always have one in your laundry bag and one on your back, I guarentee you will be doing laundry at least every second day so you are set.


----------



## armyrules (22 Jan 2006)

That is a crazy technique but I would never figure it out


----------



## buckwild (23 Jan 2006)

I have been trying for a good 1/2 hour and cant get it!!! I give credit to anyone who can! Job well done! hahah


----------



## Canad1an (24 Jan 2006)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> I prefer this one: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3049657193903702887&q=shirt+fold


Woah...


----------



## andpro (28 Jan 2006)

buckwild said:
			
		

> I have been trying for a good 1/2 hour and cant get it!!! I give credit to anyone who can! Job well done! hahah



I was trying it and got it right away but after that I could not get it, then I found out I was doing it wrong. Make sure that the side you are grabbing is the side furthest away from you. It is extremely easy to do once you get the hang of it. I was amazed, I could not believe how easy, fast and perfectly it will fold your shirts. If you are wondering, yes I did have a lot of free time on my hands. :


----------



## Zombie (28 Jan 2006)

It takes longer to lay the shirt out flat than to actually fold it...


----------



## jerrythunder (4 Feb 2006)

hahaha it actually works! thanks allot im gonna use this much to my advantage this summer!!!


----------



## Jaxson (8 Feb 2006)

I did it somewhat, i got it down to the size and shape... its just off centered, man this is hard.


----------



## The Gues-|- (8 Feb 2006)

haha that works great! now... for the detail strip


----------



## Sixshooter (8 Feb 2006)

i got it down in like 7 minutes.  :-\ kinda off center but i still figured it out


----------



## boehm (9 Feb 2006)

Cool technique! The only problem is that I am to lazy to learn how to do that so for now my t-shirts will remain in a crumpled pile next to my bed. But not to worry eventually my t-shirts make themselves. I suspect there is a neat freak somewear in my house. ;D


----------



## vanislerev (9 Feb 2006)

actually easy to learn, more difficult to get it square with smooth folds though. although as aformentioned, doesnt get anywhere close to a 7x7" or so fold, so isnt of much use for BMQ, handy at home though


----------



## The Gues-|- (6 Mar 2006)

Or... you could do it this way...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_y9T4dLipg


----------



## Jaxson (6 Mar 2006)

Now that was cool.


----------



## Caleix (6 Mar 2006)

too bad that sucker wouldnt fit in a Ruck or a dufflebag.....lol

Caleix


----------



## q_1966 (10 Mar 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Or... you could do it this way...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_y9T4dLipg



I am so building one of those...now if only they came in travel size


----------

